# Opinions Please! Best breed for compound type work.



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

So .. after a couple of incidents at our rural home, I was discussing with a good friend of mine the best breed of dog to have as an "outdoor" only dog to keep people off the property. This got me thinking.. what breed is the best bet to get that would naturally keep people out? This is more of a curiousity type question.. cause chances are a) i'd feel bad and the sucker would be in sleeping on the bed also or B) i'd get too attached to put the dog in a potentially dangerours situation lol. But im curious on peoples opinions as to what breed naturally without training would reliably keep people out.
Thoughts?
maria


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Maria that is what we keep Boerboels for they are very effective. High intimidation factor and certainly stopping power should it come to it (god forbid). Not to mention they are bred for that.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My Mini Schnauzer (who is an indoor dog) is quick to let me know when anyone is on the property...faster then any of my other dogs, livestock guardians included (Kuvasz and Anatolian). Then, I do the job of keeping unwelcomed people off my property.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A "good" GSD could easily do the job. Both mine are outside. A good dog house is all that's needed to keep them comfortable in any weather.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

We also live in a very rural area. In addition we have a high UDA population constantly traveling through.

I have 2 Beauceron,3 ACDS and a Kelpie. One Beauceron sleeps in, the other outside. I have found, with the traffic we have, the black dogs seem to deter people more. 

Recently, I had a guy try to climb over the fence that divides our house from our state land, while I was down at the barn. My female Beauceron has never had any bite work or any training. Once she saw they guy and I told her to "get him"..she did the most beautiful bark and hold. Any time the guy tried to move, she nose poked him in the belly.My male circled behind the guy and the two of them kept him contained until I got up to the house.

Good Luck finding something. I know how frightening it can be.

PS Brian A...I have been very interested in your breed. I am afraid these qualities in the Beauceron are getting harder and harder to find!


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for responses guys... I do have 3 mals.. and a cardi corgi  and the dogs do let me know if anyone is around.. but i would have a very difficult time actually letting them out the door .... little too emotionally attached. I just started thinking.. is there a breed that would naturally "go" if needed... I've always felt that unless you really train for a "real" situation that you can't rely on the dog.. then i was thinking there must be breeds out there that this does not apply too. 
Maria


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> We also live in a very rural area. In addition we have a high UDA population constantly traveling through.
> 
> I have 2 Beauceron,3 ACDS and a Kelpie. One Beauceron sleeps in, the other outside. I have found, with the traffic we have, the black dogs seem to deter people more.
> 
> ...


[email protected] UDA...I haven't heard that term in a long time 

My family has border collies and an assortment of dumped mutts. They live in the middle of nowhere (no neighbors for 5+ miles, town is 10 miles away or so) - with the 10 odd assortment of dogs they have, nobody makes it anywhere near the house. Most are just heinz 57 mixes too - a barking dog is normally enough of a deterrent.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

.. but i would have a very difficult time actually letting them out the door .... little too emotionally attached. [/QUOTE said:


> I always thought that I would have a hard time actually sending my dog...until I was genuinely afraid for my safety...and then it didn't matter to me quite so much;-)
> 
> If you have acreage, you could try a burro. We had a jenny that would mow someone down if they came onto the property and we weren't there to save them...LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is not a breed thing it is an individual dog thing.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

I have always like Akitas. They make very good guard dogs and would be good as an outdoor dog, but you have to watch out for dog aggression too. Or a Rottweiler, I can't wait to get another one. My Rott puppy left us way to soon and he was truly a amazing dog. Even as a 2 month old puppy he put himself in between me and a strange man he had never seen before (I knew who the guy was) and barked at him until I told him it was OK.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> [email protected] UDA...I haven't heard that term in a long time
> .


We are looking to move to an area in the next couple years where people have no idea what that means...and where they think it is an oddity to see a Border Patrol vehicle;-)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What about geese? Highly territorial and will sound the alarm if anyone intrudes. Nasty, intimidating creatures close up - there's a pair that nest beside the parking lot at my work that terrorize people every year. 

Less danger of wanting to bring them into the house to cuddle and if they don't work out as guardians you can always eat them.


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

I hear Anatolians are nice natural guardians of property, and I've liked the ones I've met.

I'm partial to Beaucerons, and one of my two does a nice job as watch dog and is alert enough to keep me informed of what is happening outside. My other is more laid back and would probably just let someone come through. Every dog is an individual in this breed, that's for sure.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> What about geese? Highly territorial and will sound the alarm if anyone intrudes. Nasty, intimidating creatures close up - there's a pair that nest beside the parking lot at my work that terrorize people every year.
> 
> Less danger of wanting to bring them into the house to cuddle and if they don't work out as guardians you can always eat them.


Geese are nasty, that's for sure. I was traumatized by a goose as a kid.

Herding has been my therapy for that. I can actually work the ducks without panicking any more :grin:

I wouldn't vote for geese...they seem to be the kind of animal that bites the hand that feeds...but definitely no danger of bringing them in the house..LOL

The little burro had one helluva bray...that would scare the sh** out of me, if I didn't know what it was :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Beau (my nasty GSD) was perfect for that, hateful towards anyone he didn't know and I never had to wonder if he'd bite because that was all he ever tried to do. Quick to react, like a mal. Total liability to leave loose in the yard in the suburbs, but in a secure compound to keep people out, would be just fine. I miss him.

But that's not going to stop someone truly determined to get in, dogs can still be shot, poisoned, or otherwise disabled. The best scenario is early alert and lots of noise, so a pack of little yappers or geese or whatever to sound the alarm, and then you take care of business.

Geese are actually perfectly nice to those who feed and take care of them


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Geese are actually perfectly nice to those who feed and take care of them


I'll take your word on that


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used both Beaucerons (old working bloodlines) and also good working Malinois at our ranch to keep people out. It does depend on the dog of course but their are certain lines that will produce what your want. Malinois are overall more "busy" and active. 

It is much harder to find a Beauceron nowadays with the strong character to actually do this job. My female Beauceron, Rista O.V. will definitely bite if necessary and is very trustworthy when I'm there and I let someone in. She's a champion, pet expo breed embassador and mother of Avatar O.V. FRIII. Rista has helped train ring decoys at seminars and at our field. However, this is extremely RARE in a Beauceron and I do not have another one at this time that is like this. It is sure that she would bite an intruder and this isn't a guess. I'm speaking from experience.

As far as my malinois, most are very similar to Rista as described above as far as keeping intruders out and they are fine with strangers when I'm there. I'm not saying they are all "pet expo" dogs that will tolerate a "petting zoo" atmosphere like Rista will. 

The exception is my female "Eruka" (Dexter daughter) she is a true compound dog. She really can't be taken out in public without extreme risk. It doesn't matter how many times someone visits or comes by, she will always want to take them out. Many malinois are not great will all small animals that one may own. However, for patrolling a large area and being vigiliant, I think they are the top. 

I've had geese. Maybe I had the wrong breed or just a bad experience. I had about 10 brown chinese and I had to watch out for them. All my guests had it worse, but that's because they respected me more after I kicked them a bunch. I had them from goslings and they still turned out this way. Geese would be like a bunch of little yapper dogs at your heels. They pinch and slow you down a bit


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Maria Jeffrey said:


> Thanks for responses guys... I do have 3 mals.. and a cardi corgi  and the dogs do let me know if anyone is around.. but i would have a very difficult time actually letting them out the door .... little too emotionally attached. I just started thinking.. is there a breed that would naturally "go" if needed... I've always felt that unless you really train for a "real" situation that you can't rely on the dog.. then i was thinking there must be breeds out there that this does not apply too.
> Maria


I think either the dog "has it" or doesn't for compound work. It's not something you can put in a dog with training. You can train it to be better at it's job, and so if a situation comes up in his work he is not surprised, but the dog has to have it naturally.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is a UDA.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

UDA - UnDocumented Alien.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They got a bounty on those, good money as well, they add up quickly.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

whats UDA mean?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The Otcharka, karabach, marrema, kangal and all thos large breed garding dogs ? 
They are breed fore just that thing.


----------



## Val Schwarzmueller (Mar 18, 2011)

Keep in mind that the dog must be outside in any weather condition. Tat leaves out the short hair breeds. While it is true that the individual dog makes the difference their is one breed that does it all.
The working Giant Schnauzer. No wonder the German night watch man of the middle ages used that breed. Totally underrated at times the Giants weigh in at 90-100 pounds and their guarding instinct is epual to that of a Rottweiler. Those breeds are in the same category Utility dogs. Temperatures ranging from -25 to 130 degrees farenheit dont face this breed. Now I speak only for the real working Schnauzers not the Show lines were these attributes can be watered down somewhat. 

Cheers, Val


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Except that all GS are pretty much little queers at this point. Same as the stupid lawn and garden dog. They are either pointless, or will actually pack up and kill someone.

Better fence, better com, and better lighting is probably the way to go. 

Geese, that shit cracked me up, so you are going to supply these people with food for the trip ??


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Geese, that shit cracked me up, so you are going to supply these people with food for the trip ??


and chasing them to the house is a little counter productive :mrgreen: LOL


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

If it were me I would be getting either a strong working old-line Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dobermann or Rottweiler. In my opinion, all four breeds seem to intimidate people the most and have the highest likelihood of deterring an intruder. Plus (if bred from appropriate lines), they are all capable of backing up their look.

Of course the Dobermann wouldn't be the best choice for staying outdoors in a colder climate, but I think the Presa and Corso would do just fine.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Rott, Presa yes. 

Cane maybe.

Dobe NO WAY 

Agree Boerboel suggestion, some of these are freaking huge and serious.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

An airedale from the right line would keep the liability low because they have an uncanny, natural sense about who should be and who shouldn't be. As was said, not all dogs are the same and are individual. Once a solid airedale draws the line in the dirt, no one is going to cross it. The best part is, they sem to recognize a threat and act accordingly. Just thought I would chime in here. LOL


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Rotties or GSD's would be best depending on climate. Presas, corsos, dobes and boers coats are too short too sustain them in cold climates to be an outdoor dog. Also, as an advantage, Rotties tend to learn the boundaries of their property & can be somewhat territorial. On the downside if they lack interaction with their owner they can develop some issues.


----------



## Val Schwarzmueller (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Except that all GS are pretty much little queers at this point. Same as the stupid lawn and garden dog. They are either pointless, or will actually pack up and kill someone.


Hey Jeff, I like the way you discribe the GS breed. You are probably right when you say they are all little queers. That discribes the American Schnauzer just perfectly. I keep two AK 47s on my property to defend it against intruders, the dogs are just decoration. Whether they will kill someone remains to be seen, but could be preferably the best outcome, no witnesses. Since the are raw fed they will most likely get rid of the bodies too. 

Have a nice day and don't let the GSs bite you.:lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Val Schwarzmueller said:


> Hey Jeff, I like the way you discribe the GS breed. You are probably right when you say they are all little queers. That discribes the American Schnauzer just perfectly. I keep two AK 47s on my property to defend it against intruders, the dogs are just decoration. Whether they will kill someone remains to be seen, but could be preferably the best outcome, no witnesses. Since the are raw fed they will most likely get rid of the bodies too.
> 
> Have a nice day and don't let the GSs bite you.:lol:


 
Great, its been a while since we had a guy that really understands how dogs should be utilized as well as how to work around the law on this board. Do you have any training videos to share Val? I can see this getting to be some good reading


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Val Schwarzmueller said:


> ........Since the are raw fed they will most likely get rid of the bodies too. ..........:



:idea: pigs are better


----------



## Val Schwarzmueller (Mar 18, 2011)

Chris McDonald said:


> Great, its been a while since we had a guy that really understands how dogs should be utilized as well as how to work around the law on this board. Do you have any training videos to share Val? I can see this getting to be some good reading


Hey Chris, relax there are no working videos. This post was pure sarcasm in response to Jeffs comment on the Giant Schnauzer being queer and unpredictable in nature. Some people would be better adviced not to comment on subjects they don't fully understand. My question to Jeff would be this: how many working GS have you trained or bred to make such claims here. I offer no judgement on Malis since I never had one. The once I see at training are awesome. I say, seeing is beliving.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtDorQHE-2I&feature=player_embedded#at=21

Here is the video of the 2010 working dog world-championships in Europe. All breeds and sports are represented from Schutzhund to Ring and the queer Giant Schnauzer with 292 points is clearly visible not to mention that Grande aka Mio won his first World at age 2 years and 3 years in a row against 60 competitors from around the globe. The best part is one of my dogs is his half brother and he is expected to arrive on the world stage in 2012 representing the United States of America. God bless our great country and its fabulous working dogs.

Cheers, Val


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

If you get a corso from the right breeder (I can put you in touch with a couple people if you'd like to pursue this and talk to them) he could do the job and mine goes swimming in the middle of our winters so cold would not be an issue, heat may be. The problem I see is that they bond with their people and might not be happy about being away from you. So you may find your guard dog whining outside you window


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Why not just invest in a video surveillance system(and a shotgun). That way you can see exactly who did what and when, then prosecute(or execute) accordingly. In my experience thieves and vandals prefer to deal with a dog than someone having actual evidence against them in the form of detailed video footage.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Why not just invest in a video surveillance system(and a shotgun). That way you can see exactly who did what and when, then prosecute(or execute) accordingly.



I'm going to 2nd this.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Val Schwarzmueller said:


> Hey Chris, relax there are no working videos. This post was pure sarcasm in response to Jeffs comment on the Giant Schnauzer being queer and unpredictable in nature. Some people would be better adviced not to comment on subjects they don't fully understand. My question to Jeff would be this: how many working GS have you trained or bred to make such claims here. I offer no judgement on Malis since I never had one. The once I see at training are awesome. I say, seeing is beliving.
> 
> Got you, thought you had a looser screw than most of us for minute


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Why not just invest in a video surveillance system(and a shotgun). That way you can see exactly who did what and when, then prosecute(or execute) accordingly. In my experience thieves and vandals prefer to deal with a dog than someone having actual evidence against them in the form of detailed video footage.


 Video surveillance won't amount to much if you get attacked while feeding your animals because you didn't hear someone sneak up on you and then they disappear into the desert.You have to be able to find them to prosecute

We have few incidences because we have dogs...the barking is enough to make most of them move onto an easier "mark". For the more determined, I just need the dogs to give me enough notice/time to grab my gun:mrgreen:


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

Little dogs to bark; or geese to honk, or donkey to bray, nasty-ass whatever to take the intruder out, a few pigs to finish the job (although if it is UDA -- not sure who's going to be looking?). Eee-iii-eee-iii-ooo!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Friend has a Boerbel that has no restraint from biting an uninivited person.

I would take a flock of Guineas and a shotgun.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Stategically place trip wires with directional explosives should do it. Maybe a few well concealed pits with punji sticks in the bottom. Possbly some private security or how about some help with the problem from Obama!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I know, the whole post is kind of far fetched.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> how about some help with the problem from Obama!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I know, the whole post is kind of far fetched.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: oh...stop...my stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Friend has a Boerbel that has no restraint from biting an uninivited person.
> 
> I would take a flock of Guineas and a shotgun.


I would have to agree here. I have a few at the farm and nothing gets unnoticed from these screeching birds. Plus they are awesome on fire ants and ticks. 

Not sure if the OP is up for the liability in relation to a dog that will truly bite an intruder. Just look what happened to the rancher in AZ who told a dozen UDA that he would send his dog on them if they didnt sit still and shut up. Well, that poor guy is out major bucks (thanks to our judicial system) and his dog didnt even make the bite! When I was in GSD rescue, people wanted a dog for protection while in reality they just really needed really a 'display' dog, one that looked and barked the part.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I would have to agree here. I have a few at the farm and nothing gets unnoticed from these screeching birds. Plus they are awesome on fire ants and ticks.
> 
> .


Yeah...wish I could sneak some past my HOA....maybe turn some loose in the woods behind my house and sneak out some feed for them hehehehe.....They ARE loud though..........


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

I did think of hooking the front gate up to a car battery..but decided that i would prob electrocute my husband instead of a bad guy!
Maria


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yard work is not particularly breed specific; just get almost any naturally aggressive dog, don't let it ever bond to humans or socialise it or train it or play with it in any way n it will get crazy about its compound soon enough. not hard but who would ever really want to do that to a dog n how many people really want to live with a dog like that . JMO


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> If it were me I would be getting either a strong working old-line Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dobermann or Rottweiler. In my opinion, all four breeds seem to intimidate people the most and have the highest likelihood of deterring an intruder. Plus (if bred from appropriate lines), they are all capable of backing up their look.
> 
> Of course the Dobermann wouldn't be the best choice for staying outdoors in a colder climate, but I think the Presa and Corso would do just fine.


my thoughts exactly first preference a big bad ass rott freaking great sentry compound dogs.my bitch never trained for bite work was so freaking serious had a great defense of her property never barked for a silly reason but when she did you always looked. felt a bit safer with her around the house.


----------

